# introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done :))



## toby_pra (Sep 29, 2015)

*introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

*Introducing the Beadbomb Vol.3*

*Bigger better beautiful...*

*It was a long Way, but finally its done - the Beadbomb Vol.3.*

The Vol.3 has some Innovations, its bigger, 14mm in Diameter and
20mm in Length (still with the 5mm Lanyardhole). As many people
asked for more Tritium, there are 3 Tritiumvials a 2x12mm build in for
a bright glowing Beadbomb. 


*possible Finishes:*

* limited run of brass, copper or bronze (all beadblasted)
* Titanium natural (satinzed)
* Titanium beadblasted
* Titanium beadblasted / anodized (gold, violet/bronze, blue, toxic green or pink)
* Titanium two-tone (the outer surface is satinized the wells are beadblasted or anodized)
* brass, copper or bronze two-tone (the outer surface is satinized the wells are beadblasted)


*possible Tritiumcolors:*

* green, blue, iceblue, red, yellow, white and orange


*possible Lanyardcolors:*

* black, orange, grey




*PLEASE NOTE! *

I would appreciate to hear your opinion...*this is only a thread for showing and discussing.
NO preorder oder talking about a price here please...
*

 *If you have any further questions or interest, please feel free to shoot me a PM. *


----------



## monanza (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

Looking good. A lot of material and finish options too. Are the grooves at either end intended to hold an o-ring or are they purely aesthetic? Will look good anodized on Ti editions of the bead. At 14mm diameter is there room for radial 'tunnels' for installing 1.4x3mm trits?


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

Hi

thanks for you opinion 
The Grooves are only aesthetic. At the moment i cant tell
you if there is room for more Tritium that can be installed 
but i am pretty sure. Its a lot of Material. The inner hole is
only 5mm in Diameter.


----------



## monanza (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

you are welcome


----------



## pisar (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

Good to see next project is on!
Order done. 
Can't wait to get this.


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

Thanks Piotr for teh kind Words


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

COOL! That two tone option sure sounds neat. 
Can't wait to see pics. 
Copper for me (I think)


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

I hope the first protos will be ready soon


----------



## RedLED (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

Sounds good, is this where we check in for ordering when that time comes?


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

I have a preorder thread in the general marketace


----------



## mikes1 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: introducing <<<<<<< Beadbomb Vol.3 >>>>>>> (finally its done )*

Picture time?


----------

